# Worst movie ever?



## Rko_412 (Sep 9, 2006)

What's the worst movie you seen ever?
I say Final Fantasy the movie.


----------



## Seany (Sep 9, 2006)

Already a thread on this ^^

Look afew pages in


----------



## R_Lee86 (Sep 9, 2006)

Napolean Dynamite


----------



## Seany (Sep 9, 2006)

Heres the thread
this


----------



## isanon (Sep 9, 2006)

Rko_412 said:
			
		

> What's the worst movie you seen ever?
> I say Final Fantasy the movie.



go die!!!


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 9, 2006)

R_Lee86 said:
			
		

> Napolean Dynamite



I second that.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 9, 2006)

Final Fantasy the movie wasn't that bad imo. The worst... hmm must be House of the Dead. It is pure crap.


----------



## Coconut (Sep 9, 2006)

The Break Up


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 9, 2006)

R_Lee86 said:
			
		

> Napolean Dynamite


 
:amazed how can you not like Napolean Dynamite
Date Movie since I had high expectations for it, and it failed to reach those expectations.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Sep 9, 2006)

Mookville90 said:
			
		

> :amazed how can you not like Napolean Dynamite



Because its not the least bit funny


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 9, 2006)

R_Lee86 said:
			
		

> Because its not the least bit funny


 
That movie was hilarious in a very stupid kind of way.


----------



## DeathkillerD (Sep 9, 2006)

Napolean Dynamite was not funny at all. it was incredibly stupid, not stupid funny, but stupid stupid.


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 9, 2006)

DeathkillerD said:
			
		

> Napolean Dynamite was not funny at all. it was incredibly stupid, not stupid funny, but stupid stupid.


 
No it was stupid funny. It was a movie that didn't have a plot and yet it was said to be one of the best comedies of all time. It was something any idiot off the street could pick up and laugh at.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 9, 2006)

"officially" is Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## Sid (Sep 9, 2006)

Open Water 2 (aka Adrift)


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 9, 2006)

The Hulk. That was suck.


----------



## jedimaster (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmmmmm, the worse movie would have to be the Naruto Live-Action Movie thats gonna come out. (just joking)

Anyways seriously I think that the worse movie was 8mm


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 9, 2006)

Kong.

That film sucked, it dragged out too long. I had to piss like 4 times through that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2006)

Its hard for me to say just one movie, because different genre's are hard to compare to one another.  The 2 movies I think are the worst I have seen are:

Battlefield Earth

and

House of the Dead


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Mookville90 said:
			
		

> No it was stupid funny. It was a movie that didn't have a plot and yet it was said to be one of the best comedies of all time. It was something *ONLY* idiots off the street could pick up and laugh at.


Fixed it for you


----------



## isanon (Sep 9, 2006)

none of you guys have seen Starship Troopers *2 *since you arentnominating it. well thats good DONT se it. there are much better things to do with your life. stuff like watching paint dry and building a ladder to the moon


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 9, 2006)

Napolean Dynomite
The hulk
Electra
Land of the Dead
Resident Evil 1+2
How to Eat Fried Worms. (I didn't see but, wow...)


there's so many..


----------



## heyhey (Sep 9, 2006)

R_Lee86 said:
			
		

> Napolean Dynamite


i agree with out, that movie was so stupid


----------



## Freeden (Sep 9, 2006)

Napolean Dynamite wasn't a bad movie in the least. But in our society of ADD children, a movie with new characters that is original for a change is something that goes past most peoples heads. For the record though, the short film was much better.

As far as the worst movies ever made, I would have to say anything by He Who Shall Not Be Named (House of the Dead, Alone in the Dark) sucks, and is one of the worst ever made. The worst movie I have ever seen in my life is Mr. Wrong. I actually remember that movie, that's how bad it is.


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 9, 2006)

Bring it On 2 (Bring it On for that matter)
and You Got Served. It seems my cousins loved it but it was stupid IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2006)

Heh.  I saw Starship Troopers 2, and you are right.  It does suck.  But it sucks the same way that Cruel Intentions 2 and Wild Things 2 do.  Those movies were all suppose to be cheesy and stupid.  House of the Dead (a movie I mentioned as the worst) tried to take itself seriously.  IT SHOWED FREAKING FOOTAGE FROM THE ARCADE when people killed zombies!  I have never seen such garbage in my life.


> Electra


Definitely sucks.  But lets include Daredevil with it.  Terrible acting from Ben Affleck in that movie.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 9, 2006)

Manos: The Hands of Fate sucked ass like no other. Horrid acting and scenes that lack logic. But yea It sucked.


----------



## Lord10 (Sep 9, 2006)

bicentennial man and wild wild west


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 9, 2006)

Hulk
House of the Dead
Final Fantasy: spirit within
Batman and Robin
Alexander
Windtalkers.

Basically.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 9, 2006)

pather, malcolm x, killjoy, ali, Collateral, Napoleon Dynamite, scream & much more but im lazy


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 10, 2006)

I watched a little bit of "From Justin to Kelly" on TV and it immediately went down as the worst movie in my book.


----------



## MegaManMario (Sep 10, 2006)

Mookville90 said:
			
		

> No it was stupid funny. It was a movie that didn't have a plot and yet it was said to be one of the best comedies of all time. It was something any idiot off the street could pick up and laugh at.



You never watched a comedy then.


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 10, 2006)

MegaManMario said:
			
		

> You never watched a comedy then.


 
on contrary comedy is all I ever watch.

*EDIT*
I'm not the only one with this oppinion. They even had a countdown on the top 100 funniest movies of all time and Napolean Dynamite was like number 10. I just can't see how you don't find that movie funny.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2006)

Let's see, what did I just watch....

The Real World: Cancun  (Real world tried to make a movie!)  It sucked ass.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 10, 2006)

Jaws: the Revenge. The shark manages to swim from Massachusetts to the Bahamas in less than three days. Michael Caine crashes his plane into the water and then climbs onboard the ship in dry shirt. A man clearly dies and yet you still see him at the end of the movie. And the shark roars. It fucking *ROARS!!!1111oneoneone*


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 10, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Jaws: the Revenge. The shark manages to swim from Massachusetts to the Bahamas in less than three days. Michael Caine crashes his plane into the water and then climbs onboard the ship in dry shirt. A man clearly dies and yet you still see him at the end of the movie. And the shark roars. It fucking *ROARS!!!1111oneoneone*


 
*dies of laughter*


----------



## D?j? Vu (Sep 10, 2006)

all the Scary Movie 's sucked sooo bad. They weren't even funny just lame jokes that only 12 year olds laugh at


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 10, 2006)

i really like napoleon dynamite, its so so  quoteable

i never before realised that there were people that didnt like it ...


----------



## elektroniks (Sep 10, 2006)

permboyelroy said:
			
		

> i really like napoleon dynamite, its so so quoteable
> 
> i never before realised that there were people that didnt like it ...


 
they just can't aappreciate simple comedy


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 10, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Jaws: the Revenge. The shark manages to swim from Massachusetts to the Bahamas in less than three days. Michael Caine crashes his plane into the water and then climbs onboard the ship in dry shirt. A man clearly dies and yet you still see him at the end of the movie. And the shark roars. It fucking *ROARS!!!1111oneoneone*


Haha, I saw that. The "Roar" was hilarious, physically impossible for sharks, lol. Didn't it get nominated for movie with the worst special effects?


----------



## Zeig (Sep 10, 2006)

"Elephant" Worst movie ever. It was so dumb, bad sencery.


----------



## Sid (Sep 10, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> "Elephant" Worst movie ever. It was so dumb, bad sencery.



Do you mean  one?

I thought it was quite good actually.

I respect that you may not have liked it, but I don't get how you can say it's 'dumb'.


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 16, 2007)

Mafioso11 said:


> I second that.



I third that. (Napolean Dynamite)


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 16, 2007)

Epic Movie


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 17, 2007)

_The worst movie I've ever seen was Rollerball. >_<_


----------



## R_Lee86 (Feb 17, 2007)

Napoleon Dynamite. The characters are stupid and the humor style isnt funny.


----------



## Ida (Feb 18, 2007)

"Honey". School made us watch it.

Also every American Pie/Stupid Teenage Movie thing.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Feb 18, 2007)

Titanic. A ship sunk and loads of people died. End of story. No need to waste three hours of your life watching it now.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 18, 2007)

The Full Monty still takes this place *insert puke emoticon*


----------



## Khamzul (Feb 18, 2007)

Kayo said:


> The worst... hmm must be House of the Dead. It is pure crap.


 I agree.. There are some low budget educational drama's I watched in school that might top it though; but I doubt you would know them (and I don't remember the names myself either).


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi85 (Feb 19, 2007)

I´m from mexico so I have to say that worst movies are the that the "santo" did... He was a mexican wrestler from the 50´s who made movies always with the name "Santo againts..." he fought againts vampires, mommys, aliens, robots etc In some countries those are cult movies and a guilty pleasure others (Including me)... In your face Ed Wood...


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2007)

Hope Springs.

Bad acting. Bad story. Bad everything


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2007)

Street Fighter...


----------



## Mojim (Feb 20, 2007)

^ LOL ....I so second that!!


----------



## Seany (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah Street Fighter lmao.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 20, 2007)

The Hulk, i thought that was really bad


----------



## moezee (Feb 21, 2007)

No the worst movie every is street fighter with jean clade van dam


----------



## moezee (Feb 21, 2007)

No the worst movie every is street fighter with jean clade van dam


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 21, 2007)

I absolutely hated Starship Troopers.
That movie was crap.
Blood gnomes was pretty bad too.  Oh, and Candy Stripers.  And Cerberus.
There are so many crappy horror movies out there.
And sadly, Ive seen alot of them [my friends and I like to rent them and make fun of them]


----------



## Aizen (Feb 24, 2007)

what i've heard "Dead or alive the movie" is worst. ive seen some clips and it seemed extremely sucky.


----------



## Pein (Feb 28, 2007)

grandmas boy left a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## Alexander Gustafsson (Feb 28, 2007)

The Dragon Ball movie with real people. D:


----------



## Mojim (Feb 28, 2007)

@Aizen: It is worst  Fucking worst!! >_>


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2007)

Escape Plan 9 or whatever. Like watching two anteaters fucking a corpse.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 28, 2007)

slayer of chronos said:


> The Dragon Ball movie with real people. D:



LIES! 

Hulk

Napoleon Dynamite

Black Christmas

Jeepers Creepers (Ths second was actually good though)

Freddy vs. Jason (More or less funnier than scarrier)

Snakes on a Plane

The KISS movie

Wild Wild West


----------



## Choakslame (Feb 28, 2007)

Epic Movie was korny. Honestly.


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2007)

Land of The Dead


----------



## Rise Against713 (Feb 28, 2007)

Eragon, a discrace to a good book


----------



## Azurite (Feb 28, 2007)

The lake house.

Think about it too much, the movie is useless


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2007)

Austin Powers: Gold Member.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

House of the Dead is a pretty ridiculous movie.


----------



## damnhot (Mar 3, 2007)

herkules in new york...........


+ the eragon movie    the books are great but the movie sucked


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mortal Combat Annihilation. 

Dear God this movie was bad. Tears were literally forming in my eyes when I was watching this. To give you an idea of how lame it was, I'll talk about one part of the movie that stuck with me: Jax vs Montaro. For those who don't remember, Jax was this black guy who had robot armor on his arms that enhanced his strength. He fought against Montaro, who was this centaur boss guy from the games. In the beginning, Jax was getting his ass _kicked_ despite having his robot arms. Then at the end of the movie, after hearing Raiden's "inspiring" speech on believing yourself, he _takes off his robot arms and beats Montaro bare handed without getting a scratch_. All the plot no jutsus in Naruto + fillers can't compare to that shit.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Mar 5, 2007)

Wolf Creek.


----------



## aizdaman (Mar 5, 2007)

Avengers

The worst movie I have ever seen.  So bad, not even Sean Connery could save it.


----------



## King Bookah (Mar 5, 2007)

Street Fighter: The Live Action Movie

Dead or Alive: The Movie (don't know if it's out yet, but it's bound to suck)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 5, 2007)

The answer to this has to be Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within. Honestly, who makes a fucking FINAL FANTASY movie that has almost NO FANTASY WHATSOEVER? I think there were like 5 people in the theater when I went to see it and 3 of them got up and walked out like 40 minutes in because it was so shitty.


----------



## conceptz (Mar 5, 2007)

KUNG POW


go see it and you'll know I just won this thread.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 5, 2007)

Borstal Boy, which hardly anyone has seen.

Good for them I say


----------



## Altron (Mar 6, 2007)

Primevil....stupid monster a freaken crocodile. really dissapointed me.


----------



## Raiju (Mar 12, 2007)

Titanic. It made me LAUGH


----------



## Misa (Mar 12, 2007)

I never liked star wars for some reason


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 12, 2007)

Raiju said:


> Titanic. It made me LAUGH


 
I liked that movie =/ I laughed a couple of times though xD


----------



## Sakuragi (Mar 12, 2007)

Ongakukage said:
			
		

> I third that. (Napolean Dynamite)


I fourth it.

I tried to really force myself to sit through all of it, as it had been recommended by someone, but I just couldn't! After the first half (which I still can't believe I actually sat through) I finally saved myself and turned that crap off.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 12, 2007)

Ghost Lake. Worst horror movie ever made by mankind.


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2007)

Coconut said:


> The Break Up



yeah i agree


----------



## Zephos (Mar 12, 2007)

Boondock Saints.
Theres worse movies, but few made me want to bitchslap the director.


----------



## Dre (Mar 12, 2007)

Cabin fever was the biggest piece of shit Ive ever seen in my life.


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 12, 2007)

Raiju said:


> Titanic. It made me LAUGH



same here, IMO the movie was over-rated.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 12, 2007)

The Nutty Professor 2....


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 12, 2007)

Titanic.... I wasted prescious time wathcing that floatin turd


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2007)

manos and the hands of fate....

and anything else the MST3K has razzed on.....


----------



## blueradio (Mar 13, 2007)

Napoleon Dynamite and The Covenant.


----------



## Citan (Mar 13, 2007)

alone in the dark was just the worst thing ive ever seen. tara reid and christian slater were the stars. also anything by uwe boul or whatever his name is just garbage


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 13, 2007)

The Descent would be my choice. Twas 'The Descent' into a crap-tastic movie. 
-_-' 

Or maybe any of The Exorcists that followed the original. *shrugs* Can't decide.


----------



## JayG (Mar 25, 2007)

Lost Souls

What an awful awful movie.


----------



## Sasuke X (Mar 25, 2007)

Dead or Alive. The only good thing about DOA was that it had Holly Vallance in skimpy clothing for the majority of the movie.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Toys was the worse movie I have ever seen. Toys felt like it was ten hours long  movie when it was really only a two hours.


----------

